# [SOLVED] ieutil.exe



## valouris (Dec 17, 2008)

I keep getting this appcrash at undetermined intervals, while the PC seems to be working fine otherwise. It started today for no apparent (to me) reason, I didn't install or run anything new.

"ieutil.exe has stopped working" is the error, and when I click for more details I find it has to do with amdocl.dll

Security essentials come out clean.

Does anyone have any idea what it may be??


----------



## valouris (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: ieutil.exe*

still haven't found any way around this and its is becoming increasingly annoying. Everything seems to be working fine except for the error popping up, especially when watching video, youtube and vlc. It is impossible to watch a movie because of it. It obviously has to do sth with amdocl.dll, which is openCL I think, but I cant for the life of me understand how sth like this could emerge out of the blue without me changing anything..


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: ieutil.exe*

Make sure your video drivers are up to date. It is possible files on your system have become corrupted resulting in the problem you are seeing. It is also possible another update on your system caused problems with the video drivers. AMD Graphics Drivers & Software

Check a drive for errors​


-----


----------



## valouris (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: ieutil.exe*

Check disk returned no errors, I have the latest drivers, my 4870 is legacy by now nevertheless...but I'll try reinstalling at least


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: ieutil.exe*

Sorry, was not aware that your drivers were up to date. All I know is that you have a computer and are having problems related to the AMD OpenCL software. 

It may help to have a bit more information about your system.



jcgriff2 said:


> Please provide answers for -
> 
> ```
> [FONT=calibri][SIZE=2][B]·[/B] OS - Vista/ Windows 7 ?[/SIZE][/FONT]
> ...



*System Health Report:*
Please collect your system health report:


Press the *Start Button*


Type *perfmon /report* into the _Search programs and files_ box.


Press *Enter*


Click *File*


Click *Save As...*


Choose HTML as the output and save it for upload here


*MSINFO32 upload:*Please upload your msinfo32.nfo file. To get this: 


Click the *Start Button*


Type msinfo32 into the _Search programs and files_ box and press *Enter*


When it opens, click *File*


Click *Save*


Save as msinfo32.nfo and save in a place you will remember


Let it finish the process of gathering and saving the system info


Right click the .nfo file


Click *Send to* -> *Compressed (zipped) folder*


Upload the .zip file here.


*Administrative Logs:*
Please provide us with your Event Viewer administrative logs by following these steps:

Click the *Start Button*
Type *eventvwr.msc* into _Search programs and files_ (do not hit enter)
Right click eventvwr.exe and click *Run as administrator*
Expand *Custom Views*
Click *Administrative Events* and give it time to load
Right click *Administrative Events*
*Save all Events in Custom View As...*
Save them in a folder where you will remember which folder and save as Errors.evtx
When asked, save the display information in English. 
Go to where you saved Errors.evtx
Create a new folder by right clicking in a blank area within the folder Errors.evtx is saved in. You could also click New Folder at the top of the directory under the directory path box.
Name the new folder Errors.
Place Errors.evtx and the LocaleMetaData folder into the new Errors folder.
Right click the Errors folder -> *send to* -> *compressed (zipped) folder*
Upload the .zip file here.
Create a new folder

Compress and uncompress files (zip files)​

*Hardware Setup:*Download and install CPU-Z and Upload screenshots of the CPU, Mainboard, Memory, and SPD tabs. In the SPD tab, upload an image of each slot. To upload all screenshots, it would be best to: 
generate the images using the Snipping Tool,
go to where the images are saved,
right click in a blank area within the folder where the images are saved,
create a new folder,
name the folder CPUZ,
select all the images,
place the pointer over an image,
*press and hold down the left mouse button* and drag the image (all images should move with it),
drop the images into the CPUZ directory you created,
create a compressed (zipped) folder of CPUZ
upload the .zip file to the forums.



-----


----------



## valouris (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: ieutil.exe*

You are right, I just figured it might be a known error or sth like that, I guess I'll have to dive right in the troubleshooting 

· OS - Windows 7 x64 from university keys, relatively new installation, I format often
· CPU Phenom II x4 955
· Video Card Palit 4870 1ghz dual-bios edition
· MotherBoard gigabyte ga-ma770t-ud3p
- RAM 2x2 1600mhz DDR3, don't remember brand, I think mushkins


I see in the admin events there is a whole bunch of stuff I had no idea even occured, but it does not bother me, the system runs perfectly fine. The errors that are p-ssing me off started today, they are the ones that start at 13/3 and involve the amdocl..


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: ieutil.exe*

I see a number of Microsoft Security Essentials errors. I would recommend re-installing the program. Uninstall or change a program

Microsoft Security Essentials - Microsoft Windows​

Your other crashes all are I/O related, which may indicate a hard disk controller problem, hard disk problem, or RAM problem, but hopefully it was just a corrupted video device software file causing problems. Let us know how things go after the re-install of your video card drivers and the Microsoft Security Essentials software.


To re-install your display card drivers, use the following steps.


Download the drivers you want for your display card(s)
Click Start Menu
Click Control Panel
Click Uninstall a program
For AMD:
Uninstall AMD Catalyst Install Manager if it is listed (this should remove all AMD graphics software and drivers)
If AMD Catalyst Install Manager is not listed, use the following method to uninstall the graphics drivers *(this applies to onboard graphics, as well)*:
Click Start Menu
Right Click My Computer/Computer
Click Manage
Click Device Manager from the list on the left
Expand Display adapters
Do the following for each adapter (in case you have multiple display cards)
Right click the adapter
Click Uninstall (do not click OK in the dialog box that pops up after hitting Uninstall)
Put a tick in Delete driver software for this device (if this option is available, otherwise just hit OK) and hit OK

Alternatively:
Login as an adminstrative user
Click Start Menu
Click Control Panel
Click Hardware and Sound
Click Device Manager (the last link under Devices and Printers)
Expand Display adapters
Do the following for each adapter (in case you have multiple display cards)
Right click the adapter
Click Uninstall (do not click OK in the dialog box that pops up after hitting Uninstall)
Put a tick in Delete driver software for this device (if this option is available, otherwise just hit OK) and hit OK



Restart your computer after uninstalling drivers for all display cards
Install the driver you selected for the display cards once Windows starts


You may also want to install your AMD drivers without the Catalyst Control Center/Vision Engine Control Center software. Download the version of AMD drivers that you want to install, and then do the following steps. 
Start the installation program to install your drivers and AMD software. When you get to the option to Express/Custom install, cancel the installation. Your drivers should now exist in C:\AMD\Support\xx-x_vista_win7_64_dd_ccc where the x's replace your version number of the driver software.

Uninstall all AMD software related to your graphics card by uninstalling AMD Catalyst Install Manager in Start Menu -> Control Panel -> Uninstall a program

If AMD Catalyst Install Manager is not listed, use the following method to uninstall the graphics drivers:
Click Start Menu
Right Click My Computer/Computer
Click Manage
Click Device Manager from the list on the left
Expand Display adapters
Do the following for each adapter (in case you have multiple display cards)
Right click the adapter
Click Uninstall (do not click OK in the dialog box that pops up after hitting Uninstall)
Put a tick in Delete driver software for this device (if this option is available, otherwise just hit OK) and hit OK

Alternatively:
Login as an adminstrative user
Click Start Menu
Click Control Panel
Click Hardware and Sound
Click Device Manager (the last link under Devices and Printers)
Expand Display adapters
Do the following for each adapter (in case you have multiple display cards)
Right click the adapter
Click Uninstall (do not click OK in the dialog box that pops up after hitting Uninstall)
Put a tick in Delete driver software for this device (if this option is available, otherwise just hit OK) and hit OK


Restart your computer.

Re-install your drivers from the C:\AMD\Support\xx-x_vista_win7_64_dd_ccc folder. See You cannot install a device driver by using its installation program in Windows Vista and scroll down for steps to manually install the driver.


> *To locate the .inf file and manually install the driver*






-----


----------



## valouris (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: ieutil.exe*

please only pay attention to the errors the in 13th of March, this problem started today, the PC is working fine otherwise. I did use to have problems with my HDD, I replaced it. Everything seems fine apart from the 13/3 errors.

Do you think the uninstallation procedure you suggest will do fine, I won't need any driver cleaning software? I know that drivers often leave lots of junk behind even when they are uninstalled correctly, and the problem might persist


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: ieutil.exe*

MSE errors continue into today from days ago.

ieutil.exe crashes are 0xc0000005 which are an I/O error. 

No, do not use driver cleaning software. It is risky, and I rarely recommend it as a step for removing drivers and software since it can be aggressive and result in the removal of files that are necessary for the system function properly. 



-----


----------



## valouris (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: ieutil.exe*

hm, I uninstalled it and reinstalled just the driver, seems to be working fine so far..

I'll see if I miss all the extra catalyst thingamajigs and consider reinstalling to see if it stays like this.

Thanks a lot for the help


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: ieutil.exe*

h4x0rm1k3 is correct about the iehighutil.exe software being installed on the system. Very likely a virus given the location it is running from. 

valouris - Are you running any pirated games on your system?


```
iehighutil	"c:\temporary\iehighutil.exe"	*******-**\*******	Startup
```
How cyber criminals infect victims via P2P with pirated software on Vimeo​


-----


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: ieutil.exe*

Since the problem likely stems from pirated software, this thread is closed in violation of forum rules. Please PM me if I have reached the wrong conclusion. 




-----


----------

